

Sylentmite - silent dynamite - yread
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99tNW0Z3cac

======
yread
Their website is also worth a visit

<http://www.sylentmite.com/index0.html>

Especially if you fancy clickmaps, animated gifs and bright yellow background.
The stuff is really cool, though.

